
On that which I call Semantic Logic - mjsaah
http://mjsaah.net/post/semantic_logic/
======
PaulHoule
I did not find this blog post clear.

~~~
mjsaah
Thanks for the feedback. I'm still trying to flesh out the concept. This post
was an attempt to do that via examples, but I guess I haven't really
succeeded.

Was it the structure you found unclear? Or the examples/analysis?

